# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  دانلود رایگان مجموعه فیلم های آموزش  SQL Server 2012 به زبان فارسی و کتاب های آموزشی

## learningtv.i

با سلام به علاقه مندان به پایگاه داده SQL Server 2012.درسایت learningtv.ir یک مجموعه آموزشی به صورت فیلم فارسی در حال ارائه هست که تا امروز فکر کنم  7 جلسه آپلود شده است و می توانید از لینک زیر استفاده کنید در ضمن کتاب های رفرنس خارجی بسیار عالی هم در همین لینک قرار داده خواهد شد.


image_0A4678A0.jpg

*لینک آموزش ها*

----------


## learningtv.i

با سلام خواستم اطلاع بدم که یک جلسه جدید هم که در مورد گروه بندی داده ها هست اضافه شد.
گروه بندی یا بادستور group by قابل انجام هست یا استفاده از توابع خود SQL مانند Rank,Dense_rank,NTile,Row_number 

از لینک در پست اول  می توانید استفاده کنید و همچنین از این لینک برای دیدن مطلب استفاده فرمایید.


امیدوارم که مورد استفاده عزیزان قرار بگیرد و سهم کوچکی در بالا بردن سطح برنامه نویسی شما داشته باشم.

----------


## learningtv.i

جلسه  ششم  هم آماده شده است.
========================
در گام ششم ما ساختار های شرطی if else if...else if...else و ساختار Case ...then...then...else end و همچنین ساختار تکرار یعنی حلقه while را در SQL Server 2012 فرا خواهیم گرفت.

مدت این فیلم آموزشی 25 دقیقه می باشد.

*لینک گام ششم*

----------


## learningtv.i

گام هفت هم آپلود شده است(پروسیجر ها)
==============================
در این فیلم آموزشی در مورد پروسیجر ها در SQl Server 2012 آموزش ارائه کرده ایم.اما از آنجا که این مبحث پر مطلب هست آن را به دو بخش 1-7 و 2-7 تقسیم کرده ایم.

*در بخش -7(** (مدت ۳۴ دقیقه و ۳۲ مگابایت )*

مفهوم پروسیجر و نحوه تعریف پروسیجرنحوه فراخوانی پروسیجر با دستور Exec
نحوه افزودن پارامتر به پروسیجرنحوه استفاده از پارامتر های Output در پروسیجرنحوه استفاده از دستور Alter برای ویرایش و دستور drop برای حذف
*
*
*بخش دوم(مدت ۲۳ دقیقه و ۲۶ مگابایت)*

طراحی یک مثال کاربردی برای یادگیری تعریف و استفاده از پروسیجریادگیری تعدادی از مهمترین و پرکاربرد ترین پروسیجر های سیستمی




لینک گام هفتم(بخش اول و دوم)
*
*

----------


## learningtv.i

گام 8: توابع تعریف شده توسط کاربر
========================
با سلام.
امروز یک فیلم آموزشی در مورد Function ها ی تعریف شده توسط کاربر در سایت قرار دادیم.که از این جهت اطلاع رسانی می شود.

لینک
مدت فیلم آموزشی: 24 دقیقه
حجم فایل آموزشی : 24 مگابایت

----------


## learningtv.i

گام 9: کلید های خارجی 
=============
با سلام.در این جلسه و این فیلم آموزشی به مدت 29 دقیقه با حجم 30 مگابایت در مورد کلید های خارجی آموزش دادیم.در مورد مفهوم کلید خارجی و حذف و ویرایش آبشاری به همراه مثال کاربردی در این فیلم آموزشی صحبت کرده ایم.

گام 9 -آموزش SQL Server 2012


در جلسات آتی در مورد موضوعاتی همچون ویوها، تریگرها،انواع join و... آموزش داریم.
با تشکر


ادامه دارد(ان شاء الله).......

----------


## learningtv.i

گام 10 : ادغام جداول در SQL Server
=================

در این جلسه فیلم آموزشی تهیه کردیم که به ادغام جداول و انواع Join در پایگاه داده رابطه ای SQL می پردازد.
انواع join ها را به طور مفصل بررسی می کنیم و فرا می گیریم
1- حاصلضرب دکارتی  Cartesian join
2- inner join
3- left outer join
4- right outer join
5-Full outer join

******
مدت فیلم آموزشی:۲۰ دقیقه
حجم فیلم آموزشی برای دانلود:۲۴ مگابایت به صورت فشرده
فرمت آموزش:MP4
لینک دانلود فیلم آموزشی

******

----------


## learningtv.i

گام 11- کار با View ها در SQL Server 2012
==================


مدت فیلم آموزشی:۱۵ دقیقه و به زبان فارسی
حجم فیلم آموزشی:۱۶ مگابایت (به صورت فشرده)


لینک

----------


## learningtv.i

به نظرتون آموزش ها چه طوری هستند؟؟؟؟؟ تا الان یازده گام از آموزش های SQL Server توسط وبسایت learningtv.ir ساخته شده است.موضوعات متعددی از SQL مانده است که قرار است به صورت فیلم آموزشی در آید.موضوعاتی چون تریگرها، ایندکس کردن ، امنیت، گزارش گیری و.... 

به نظر شما باید در مورد کیفیت آموزش ها چه کرد؟؟؟؟ یا چه مطالبی را در این آموزش ها قرار دهیم؟؟؟؟ 
نظرات شما در مورد کیفیت آموزش ها می تواند در ادامه کار راه گشای ما باشد.

----------


## learningtv.i

گام 12 - کار با تریگرها در SQL ( دو جلسه)

مدت فیلم آموزشی:مجموعا 38 دقیقه

حجم دانلود:40 مگابایت(فشرده)

==========================================
لینک دانلود فیلم آموزشی

----------


## learningtv.i

از آموزش ها راضی هستید یا خیر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ali5794

> از آموزش ها راضی هستید یا خیر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


خیلی عالی بود. ادامه نداره ؟

----------


## learningtv.i

بله حتما ادامه خواهد داشت.به شرطی که کاربران لیست موضوعات و سرفصل هایی که می خوان ازش فیلم ساخته بشه رو در همین تاپیک عنوان کنند تا شروع کنیم.  :تشویق: 

با تشکر

----------


## learningtv.i

دوستان موضوعات جا افتاده و یا موضوعاتی که در SQL علاقه دارید ضبط بشن عنوان کنید تا دسته بندی کنیم و به امید خدا ادامه دهیم.منتظریم ها !!!! :)

----------


## learningtv.i

به نظر شما در این دوره ی آموزش های SQL Server چه موضوعاتی کم و کسر هست که باید بهش پرداخته میشد و از قلم افتاده؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## raha_ebr

سلام
خسته نباشید
من تازه این صفحه رودیدم
نتونستم فیلمارودانلودکنم،وخیلیم تمایل دارم فیلماشواز گام اول ببینم،میشه لطفا راهنماییم کنید؟؟

----------


## learningtv.i

سلام.وارد هر پست که شدید روی لینک دانلود در باکس دانلود کلیک کنید به راحتی قابل دانلود هست.مشکلی نداره.

----------

